
Interactive Course about Fractals (From Mathigon) - octahedron42
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohygDnKg5mg
======
terrax99
This is just a trailer video, but you can access the course itself at
[https://mathigon.org/course/fractals](https://mathigon.org/course/fractals)

------
mathgeek13
Wow... so beautiful!

